# Happy Birthday Chris Miller :)



## SeriesN (Jun 21, 2013)

Congrats on getting old . Have fun.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 22, 2013)

I remember when I was 23. No, not really. 21-25 is meaningless. Congrats anyhow!

EDIT: I've got some Yager in the freezer and just picked up a sixer. I'll have a drink to your birthday. Well, I was going to drink anyway.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 22, 2013)

Got some Red Stripe left here, I'll be drinking one in your honour! Happy Birthday Chris!!!


----------



## Zach (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## drmike (Jun 22, 2013)

It's your birthday, thank your mom!


----------



## mikho (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## notFound (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy b'day. 

While everyone else is feeling old, I'm feeling young, in a bad way. Dang.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 22, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> It's your birthday, thank your mom!


Your discriminating based on gender! Why not the father as well?


----------



## Ivan (Jun 22, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Your discriminating based on gender! Why not the father as well?


Yeah, the father was the key while the mother was the lock. 

Many many many years ago, our friend here was unlocked and set free to the world!!  

Happy birthday!


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 22, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Yeah, the father was the key while the mother was the lock.
> 
> Many many many years ago, our friend here was unlocked and set free to the world!!
> 
> Happy birthday!


LMFAO!


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 22, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Congrats on getting old . Have fun.





MannDude said:


> I remember when I was 23. No, not really. 21-25 is meaningless. Congrats anyhow!
> 
> EDIT: I've got some Yager in the freezer and just picked up a sixer. I'll have a drink to your birthday. Well, I was going to drink anyway.





marcm said:


> Got some Red Stripe left here, I'll be drinking one in your honour! Happy Birthday Chris!!!





Zach said:


> Happy Birthday!





buffalooed said:


> It's your birthday, thank your mom!





notFound said:


> Happy b'day.
> 
> While everyone else is feeling old, I'm feeling young, in a bad way. Dang.





Ivan said:


> Yeah, the father was the key while the mother was the lock.
> 
> Many many many years ago, our friend here was unlocked and set free to the world!!
> 
> Happy birthday!


Thanks guys! I love you all!


----------



## H4G (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday matey!

Cheers!


----------



## prometeus (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy birthday 

Are you on new projects? Or still  getting some rest?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Chris!  I would say drinks are on me but you're not at the local bars.  I owe you one... or twenty.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 22, 2013)

prometeus said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> Are you on new projects? Or still  getting some rest?


I think he's counting Benjamins in his new car while driving to the casino for that crab leg buffet.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I think he's counting benjamins in his new car while driving to the casino for that crab leg buffet.


 

I mean... if he wants to share some of those crab legs with us...  You know...  for science...


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 22, 2013)

H4G said:


> Happy Birthday matey!
> 
> 
> Cheers!


 

Thanks!



prometeus said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> 
> Are you on new projects? Or still  getting some rest?


  

Thanks dude. Nothing really going on at this time. Just sitting around watching tv and fiddling around with random things online.



HalfEatenPie said:


> Happy Birthday Chris!  I would say drinks are on me but you're not at the local bars.  I owe you one... or twenty.


 

Thanks! You owe me 23 btw.



MannDude said:


> I think he's counting Benjamins in his new car while driving to the casino for that crab leg buffet.


My brother took me out to china buffet today. I could have gotta a free crab leg buffet at the casino but after having it so many times its nothing special anymore. Right now I am sitting at the casino drinking rum & cokes and winning money.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 22, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> My brother took me out to china buffet today. I could have gotta a free crab leg buffet at the casino but after having it so many times its nothing special anymore. Right now I am sitting at the casino drinking rum & cokes and winning money.


I still have my Players Club card from that casino near you in my wallet. 

I had forgotten they misspelled my name.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy birthday


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I still have my Players Club card from that casino near you in my wallet.
> 
> I had forgotten they misspelled my name.




You need to get your ass back up here and put that card to use.



GVH-Jon said:


> Happy birthday


Thanks!


----------



## Epidrive (Jun 23, 2013)

I dont know you, butnhappy birthday


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 24, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> I dont know you, butnhappy birthday



I don't know you either but thanks!


----------

